# If you could give one piece of advice to a beginner...



## michaelcycle (3 Oct 2013)

what would it be?

Does anything stand out in your mind which helped you more than anything else to progress?


----------



## Spinney (3 Oct 2013)

Don't ride in the gutter...


----------



## Dayvo (3 Oct 2013)

Use your eyes and ears at all times.


----------



## michaelcycle (3 Oct 2013)

Spinney said:


> Don't ride in the gutter...




What about passing HGV vehicles - is there a good way to do this?


----------



## Rustybucket (3 Oct 2013)

assume all drivers cant see you and/or want to knock you off, I learnt that the hard way...

basically be on the ball at all times...


----------



## Spinney (3 Oct 2013)

michaelcycle said:


> What about passing HGV vehicles - is there a good way to do this?


They are usually passing me!! 

You need one of the commuters to give you a better answer. I would say don't overtake them unless you KNOW (not think, but know) they will not move off before you are well in front of them. Better a bit of a delay than a coffin.


----------



## michaelcycle (3 Oct 2013)

Rustybucket said:


> assume all drivers cant see you and/or want to knock you off, I learnt that the hard way...
> 
> basically be on the ball at all times...



So make yourself as visible as possible and leave yourself as much room and time as you can because you never know what a driver will do?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Oct 2013)

Get your saddle height right.


----------



## michaelcycle (3 Oct 2013)

Spinney said:


> They are usually passing me!!
> 
> You need one of the commuters to give you a better answer. I would say don't overtake them unless you KNOW (not think, but know) they will not move off before you are well in front of them. Better a bit of a delay than a coffin.



Yes, that sounds like a good plan. There seems to have been an upsurge in construction lately in London and the damn things are literally _everywhere_...


----------



## michaelcycle (3 Oct 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Get your saddle height right.



Nice one and from what I gather you get the seat height / position determined first by reference to its position in relation to the pedals before concerning yourself with reach to the handlebars.


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Oct 2013)

Use the search function.


----------



## michaelcycle (3 Oct 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Use the search function.



Where can I find the search function to do a search? I am searching...but nothing.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Oct 2013)

michaelcycle said:


> Nice one and from what I gather you get the seat height / position determined first by reference to its position in relation to the pedals before concerning yourself with reach to the handlebars.


In general I'd say yes. If you're into performance cycling there are recognised methods of setting up the bike from scratch, which I don't have links to but someone else will oblige I'm sure.



michaelcycle said:


> Where can I find the search function to do a search? I am searching...but nothing.


The search function is at the top right of the page under your username. It's a useful feature coz most questions have been asked at some time or other.


----------



## ayceejay (3 Oct 2013)

If you arrive at a T-junction and there is cloud to your right but blue sky to the left turn left.


----------



## slowmotion (3 Oct 2013)

Make sure you ride so that every part of your bike is at least a door's width from parked cars.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Oct 2013)

Just begin......


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Oct 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> In general I'd say yes. If you're into performance cycling there are recognised methods of setting up the bike from scratch, which I don't have links to but someone else will oblige I'm sure.
> 
> The search function is at the top right of the page under your username. It's a useful feature coz most questions have been asked at some time or other.



But then we might as well shut the forum down and just have a list of questions that have already been asked and answered instead. 

I rather like the eternal circle of forum same-ness that imitates real life tbh.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Oct 2013)

Download and read Cycle Chat's guide to commuting *HERE*


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Oct 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> But then we might as well shut the forum down and just have a list of questions that have already been asked and answered instead.
> 
> I rather like the eternal circle of forum same-ness that imitates real life tbh.


I think the same to be honest. It's not me that you need to convince.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Oct 2013)

Buy a track pump


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Oct 2013)

If you haven't been on a bike for a while, remember, it really does get easier.

And join a friendly cycling forum where you can get help, encouragement and advice. I might do that one of these days....


----------



## James10 (3 Oct 2013)

the more you ride your bike, the faster you get.


----------



## Born2die (3 Oct 2013)

Remortgage the house


----------



## mattobrien (3 Oct 2013)

Push harder


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Oct 2013)

There is no shame in being scared of motorized traffic.


----------



## aidB (3 Oct 2013)

Padded shorts!


----------



## Ozzrahog (3 Oct 2013)

Buy some sports glasses and wear them,makes it so much more pleasant


----------



## beeblemaster (3 Oct 2013)

Eat cake!


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Oct 2013)

Don't just ride, enjoy it.


----------



## djb1971 (3 Oct 2013)

Don't tell your wife/husband/partner how much things really cost. 
Lie about the cost. 
Have things delivered at work. 

Okay, that's three but they all have the same agenda


----------



## simon.r (3 Oct 2013)

Embrace lycra. It is your friend


----------



## Linford (3 Oct 2013)

That saddle will only bruise your arse if it isn't set up properly...takes a bit of getting used too, but well worth the hassle getting it set up for YOU


----------



## ColinJ (3 Oct 2013)

simon.r said:


> Embrace lycra. It is your friend


Until it wears thin, when it will get you locked up ...


----------



## Shut Up Legs (3 Oct 2013)

Learn from these fora. Enough said


----------



## Sprout (3 Oct 2013)

Buy a Brooks saddle.


----------



## Shortmember (4 Oct 2013)

When you do eventually find a comfy saddle that doesn't make your butt sore, keep it and fit it on every new bike you get.


----------



## gavroche (4 Oct 2013)

Just enjoy it and ride whenever you can.


----------



## johnboyturbo (4 Oct 2013)

W


Rickshaw Phil said:


> Get your saddle height right.


Why do you say that ???

And what do you say is the right height


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (4 Oct 2013)

Don't buy a £250 bike and ask what to upgrade on it.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Oct 2013)

There are two basic approaches to gearing for savagely tough hills:

Start off with high gears and keep on torturing yourself until you either give up or get fit. (I know several pretty fit riders who go miles out of their way to avoid 20% climbs, because they don't like tackling them in 39/23.)
Start off with low gears and keep using them until you get fit enough not to need them any more. (I used that approach a few years back and did not use the little rings on my road bike or MTB for a whole season.)


----------



## Hip Priest (4 Oct 2013)

Be assertive and be predictable.

And don't ever purchase one of those gel saddle covers, you'll look like a nobber.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Oct 2013)

johnboyturbo said:


> Why do you say that ???
> 
> And what do you say is the right height


Beginners tend to set their saddle too low because they think you are supposed to be able to place both feet on the ground when seated. If the saddle is set too low it strains the knees and makes cycling _much_ harder work than it should be.

To get the height roughly in the right area, set it so that your leg is completely straight with your *heel* on the pedal at the bottom of the stroke. When the ball of the foot is placed on the pedal the leg will have about the right amount of bend in and the height can be fine tuned to suit the rider from there.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (4 Oct 2013)

Read 'Cyclecraft' by John Franklin.


GC


----------



## johnboyturbo (4 Oct 2013)

Just been reading it fella thanks


----------



## sazzaa (2 Dec 2013)

Best thing I did was read the commuter guide on here. Absolutely massive help.


----------



## rbreid (2 Dec 2013)

Smile and wave cheerily to everyone you see...............You can p*** more people off that way than by any other means known to man!!!!
Seriously though, lots of good advice given already. Personally I never set a finish time to a ride and never have. Bike time is me time and that attitude has meant great pleasure has come my way through cycling without the restraint of the clock or a fixed route.
Enjoy


----------



## Shadow (2 Dec 2013)

'Mickle method'.
(use Search function if you are unfamiliar)


----------



## Shadow (2 Dec 2013)

Inflate tyres to recommended pressure, _regularly_. (With the track pump you purchased, as recommended by SSL, post # 20)

Do this, _regularly_, and the propensity for punctures will diminish in inverse proportion.


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Dec 2013)

Buy quality, Not cheap.

Steve


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (2 Dec 2013)

Do not give up quickly. After my first two years of road cycling I liked it, after three years I am loving it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Dec 2013)

Get a cheaper hobby like photography.


----------



## mickle (2 Dec 2013)

Teach your children how to lube a chain and mend a puncture.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (2 Dec 2013)

If you don't know why you need a power meter, you don't need a power meter.


----------



## totallyfixed (2 Dec 2013)

Listen.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Dec 2013)

Shadow said:


> Inflate tyres to recommended pressure, _regularly_. (With the track pump you purchased, as recommended by SSL, post # 20)
> 
> Do this, _regularly_, and the propensity for punctures will diminish in inverse proportion.


Alternatively ... if you ride on typical recession-degraded UK roads, value your fillings and don't like having to go back down the road to pick up bottles shaken from bottle cages - knock 20-30 psi off the 'recommended' pressures (which are usually actually _maximum_ pressures) and watch where you are riding to avoid the worst of the potholes!


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Dec 2013)

Forget speed, forget miles, get on your bike and ride.


----------



## mustang1 (3 Dec 2013)

Learn to love the wind.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Dec 2013)

User13710 said:


> This is pretty good from SD in another thread:


However its the level of coldness, that takes some experience to be able to asses to be right when riding.


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Dec 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> However its the level of coldness, that takes some experience to be able to asses to be right when riding.



Warmer than shivvering but colder than 'ok'


----------



## Doyleyburger (3 Dec 2013)

Don't go flat out as soon as you leave the house you'll be knackered later on during the ride. 
Stretch before and after the ride. 
Make sure you warm your legs up before you up the pace. ...Iv found that the most important thing for my rides and learnt the hard way


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 Dec 2013)

Doyleyburger said:


> Stretch before and after the ride.


Examples please


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Dec 2013)

Doyleyburger said:


> Make sure you warm your legs up before you up the pace. ...Iv found that the most important thing for my rides and learnt the hard way


I think in truth most of us do.


----------



## 50000tears (3 Dec 2013)

Doyleyburger said:


> Don't go flat out as soon as you leave the house you'll be knackered later on during the ride.
> Stretch before and after the ride.
> Make sure you warm your legs up before you up the pace. ...Iv found that the most important thing for my rides and learnt the hard way



Wish I had read this before last weekend. Now I have had to learn the hard way too!


----------



## ACS (3 Dec 2013)

Ignore your inner child, don't ride through puddles.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Dec 2013)

ACS said:


> Ignore your inner child, don't ride through puddles.


Unless the road is flooded, might still be better to get off and walk though.


----------



## ACS (4 Dec 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Unless the road is flooded, might still be better to get off and walk though.



Got to agree, as with all thing cycling common sense must always prevail.


----------



## 400bhp (4 Dec 2013)

Stay away from the Helmets and Headphone debates forum.


----------



## Kies (4 Dec 2013)

Wear the correct clothing for mile 3-10 of your ride, not for when you get on the bike. If you feel slightly cold at mile 0, that is good


----------



## snorri (5 Dec 2013)

From my own painful beginnings I would advise against attempting to give hand signals until you are really really competent at cycling with just one hand on the'bars. The railway line I landed on is not there now, but I still remember the pain.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (5 Dec 2013)

Believe


----------



## solidthegreat (8 Dec 2013)

Carry a mobile and some change


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Dec 2013)

solidthegreat said:


> Carry a mobile and some change


Never do this, I ride with no money or a phone.


----------



## RhysB (8 Dec 2013)

Take care turning onto a road with a tram line on... (ha ha yes I fell off when I went to Sheffield!)

Buy a foam roller


----------



## nuttall1991 (16 Dec 2013)

I am a newbie, but if I'd have known to make sure the bike is set up properly and how to recognise it isn't set up properly it would have saved me a LOT of trouble. Tighten up pedal and wheel bolts!


----------

